# Frostbite #5



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Lapworth and I are still burning 'em up. 7th of 9, beating out an Express 30 and a Ranger 37, and 46 seconds away from a Beneteau 36.7.

We walked right by that Express 30 on a downwind leg, Lapworth was "Johnny-on-the-spot" with the whisker pole while our competition was still sorting out their jib and rounded the mark ahead of them. We squandered the actual boat lead by wrapping our jib around the headstay, and I had to fall off for a few seconds to get it back around. We still corrected over them.

7 of 9 doesn't sound real exciting until you look at the cast of players and realize how badly outclassed we are.


----------

